# 40 day old ringneck dove baby



## Babebirds06 (Jul 11, 2019)

Is it normal for a dove baby to lose weight during the weaning process? I have cut the formula feedings down to once at night and have been using a seed bottle so he gets enough seeds into his diet while he is learning how to eat the seeds on his own. Seems like every time I cut the formula down to once daily, he loses about 6 grams, then I freak out and feed formula twice daily again. He also has become less vocal during formula feeding time and not begging as much, I guess that is a good sign that he could be ready soon? I just do not want him to be stunted. Thank you.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They usually start weaning at about 3 - 4 weeks, so your one is definitely old enough. Feed him in the morning (then they are really hungry). Spend time with him during the day and "play with his seeds" by using your fingers. He will be curious and start pecking. Put down seeds of all shapes and sizes, they usually start eating the smaller round ones. Do the same with a small bowl of water, or you can dip the tip of his beak (not over the nostrils) in the water to get him to start drinking.

If you think he has not eaten enough for the day, then you can feed him again at night.


----------



## Babebirds06 (Jul 11, 2019)

Thanks so much!! He started drinking water at 10 days old so he’s good!! His sibling in 24 hours younger and learned all of this early on, he’s just been slower. Saturday evening after I posted this he started really eating well!! Yesterday he ate more and this morning he was in the bowl as well!! They are now started to pick at each other. A few nights ago he got spooked in the cage and fluttered around and really messed up his tail feathers, they look awful!! Hope they repair soon!!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Glad to hear he started eating. The feathers will regrow, just needs time.


----------

